# Froyo 2.2.2 Rom



## ICE (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok this may be the wrong forum, but Could someone link me a Froyo 2.2.2 Rom for the cspire galaxy s SCH-i500.
Please include an odin link if possible.


----------



## ShowcaseBricker (Feb 10, 2012)

ICE said:


> Ok this may be the wrong forum, but Could someone link me a Froyo 2.2.2 Rom for the cspire galaxy s SCH-i500.
> Please include an odin link if possible.


The link that previously had it is down now from the megaupload bust. Gingerbread is still available(http://minus.com/mbqVN7POJV#5). I'm curious though, why would you want Froyo with Gingerbread out?


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2011)

ShowcaseBricker said:


> The link that previously had it is down now from the megaupload bust. Gingerbread is still available(http://minus.com/mbqVN7POJV#5). I'm curious though, why would you want Froyo with Gingerbread out?


 Well i have gingerbread and for some reason im just not happy with it i been switching between the two back and forth and sine im on cspire ever since that update my galaxy s flashlight want work.


----------



## ShowcaseBricker (Feb 10, 2012)

ICE said:


> Well i have gingerbread and for some reason im just not happy with it i been switching between the two back and forth and sine im on cspire ever since that update my galaxy s flashlight want work.


that is strange. Have you tried erasing the data for the flashlight app? What about wiping cache and davik cache? Did you wipe data between the updates?


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

pit http://larryp1962.minus.com/mpkjlxmX7

.tar http://larryp1962.minus.com/mXjjcG3f1


----------

